# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY Floating surface skimmer

## david_pupu

Hallo om om, 
lama ngk update nih hehehehe abis kena musibah alias HD komputer keok, menyelamatkan datanya pusingggg :Faint:  :Faint: 


newbie mau sharing pengalaman bikin DIY Surface skimmer, dari baca 2 thread berikut 

1. http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...URFACE-SKIMMER
2.http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...de-from-Toples
3. http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...et-amp-stopper
4. http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...urface-Skimmer

akhirnya mencoba membuat versi newbie sendiri 

berikut bahan2nya 



dari paling kiri atas : 
1. Flocksock 3 inci,
2. Pipa 4 inci  sekitar 20 cm tipe D jgn AW karena terlalu berat 
3. pipa 2.5 inci sekitar  7 cm sama tipe D 
4. potongan pipa 1 cm dari pipa 3 inci AW ( incar tebal karena untuk nambah ketebalan flocksock 3 inci ) 
5. acrylic 12 x 12 cm 
6. acrylic yg sudah dipotong menjadi seperti bentuk donat, diameter dalam sama seperti pipa 2.5 inci, diameter luar sama seperti pipa 4 inci 




motongnya pakai Router trim bit dgn buat master pattern dari triplek, di amplas halus 




Acrylic lingkar di tempel ke pipa 2,5 inci. di sini saya pakai lem power glue korea


harus Water tight ya sambungannya karena untuk jadi chamber udara didalam SS ini. 



lalu acrylic kotak ditempel ke pipa 4 inci 


ditunggu sampai benar2 kering 



acrylic bulat + pipa dimasukan ke pipa 4 inci membentuk chamber udara


lem lagi sisi pipa 2 inci ketemu acrylic kotak, dan acrylic bulat dilem ke sisi dinding pipa 4 inci 



sambil nunggu lemnya benar2 kering, kita buat dudukannya skimmer, floksok 3 inci ditambah daging dgn potongan pipa 3 inci AW


lem dgn lem korea hingga ketat tanpa celah udara 



tampilan akhirnya 




perbandingan antara yg blm dan sudah ditambah potongan pipa 



kembali ke SSnya, tambah seal silicon untuk meyakinkan ketat air tidak bisa masuk ke chamber udara 



diratakan siliconnya dgn jari 



ini foto yg menujukan celah antara pipa 4 inci dgn dudukan yg sudah ditambah daging dgn potongan pipa 



sisa daging acrylic kotak dilingkaran dalam dan lingkaran luar dibuang dgn router trim bit. 


lalu dicattttttt :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:  jadi mirip knalpot ya hehehehe



sebelum di trim ----- sesudah ditrim ----- sesudah dicat 


dgn pipa 3 inci dibuat tahanan supaya pakan ngk masuk ke SS 




pasang deh, takut ikan ketusuk sudut tajam penahan pakan , tinggal dibalik aja  :Mullet:  :Mullet: , bagian bawahnya datar kok hehehe


untuk pasang kekolam dari 3 inci kemungkinan masih perlu floksock 3 in ke 2 in atau ke 1,5 inci tergantung pipa yg sudah ada dikolam 

dipasang kedudukannya 12-15 cm dibawah permukaan air. 



monggo komentarnya 


videonya akan segera diupload

----------


## e2k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sekti

order dong om david... :Yo:

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sekti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Ikutan pesen 2pc Om... ::

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lykos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hsug

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Saya pesen 3bh om David

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lykos

siap menunggu dan menanti klo sudah jadi  :Juggle:

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andrie Fei Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Bantu Rekap om...
update preorder 

1. om absolion 1 pcs            floksok size 2 inci 
2. om sekti 1 pcs                 floksok size 2 inci 
3. om bozu 2 pcs floksok size 2 inci *update jumlah pesanan  :: *
4. om anton sukoco 1 pcs
5. om dedigouw 2 pcs 
6. om rdxel 1 pcs
7. om born2kill 1 pcs
8. om ociem 1 pcs 
9. om lykos 1 pcs                floksok size 1.5 inci 
10. om hsug 2 pcs 
11. om frostbitez 1 pcs 
12. om wawanwae 1 pcs 
13. om budi pb 3 pcs 
14. om budiono 2 pcs 
15. om bayuadhi 1 pcs 
16. om ridwan 2 pcs
17. om goensoe 1 pcs 
18. om andiokta 1 pcs               floksok size 2 inci 
19. om demmy  1 pcs 
20. om Jimmy 2 pcs floksok size 2 inci

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

> 


Sy order satu om.. flok shok 2" ya... hatur nuhun

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lykos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

malam om2 semua, ada yg punya nomor HPnya om budipb ??, di PM inboxnya penuh nih  :Tongue:

----------


## mamanx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jim Carey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dipo.adinegoro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waltz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

